# What do you think about that Van attack in Toronto?



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

It really concerned me because i in fact live not even and hour and a half from there.

And how do you feel about the fact those Incel fellows did it?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_van_attack


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 11, 2018)

Could you please provide a link in your post? I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Could you please provide a link in your post? I have no idea what you are talking about.


Ah! silly me.


----------



## snails1221 (May 11, 2018)

Not trying to sound like a total edgelord here but, sadly these attacks are becoming routine. I think they happen because some incels feel like they have no purpose in life so they end up idolizing someone who committed a massacre of some sort. They then think to themselves "I'll make them remember me". Unfortunately I can't think of a way to stop or at least lessen the amount of attacks that happen every year.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Not trying to sound like a total edgelord here but, sadly these attacks are becoming routine. I think they happen because some incels feel like they have no purpose in life so they end up idolizing someone who committed a massacre of some sort. They then think to themselves "I'll make them remember me". Unfortunately I can't think of a way to stop or at least lessen the amount of attacks that happen every year.


Not edgy at all, i feel the same.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

I blame feminism for turning men into soy drinking incel pussies.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> I blame feminism for turning men into soy drinking incel pussies.



Tumblr needs to cool their bloody tits, we've already for the most part have achieved gender equality in first world countries.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Tumblr needs to cool their bloody tits, we've already for the most part have achieved gender equality in first world countries.


Born in 1993 and as far as I'm aware women always had it easier than men.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Born in 1993 and as far as I'm aware women always had it easier than men.



feminism at this point has converted into a toxic clusterf##k by the turn of the century. it's lost it's true meaning and now it's an insult, sometimes i wish people weren't so toxic about those topics but well, that's politics/treatment of others for ye.

If only the world was simpler and all lovey-dovey

Hope my yapping doesn't offend anyone, it sure shouldn't


----------



## dAVID_ (May 11, 2018)

It's GTA IRL.



ChaoticCinnabon said:


> feminism at this point has converted into a toxic clusterf##k by the turn of the century. it's lost it's true meaning and now it's an insult, sometimes i wish people weren't so toxic about those topics but well, that's politics/treatment of others for ye.
> 
> If only the world was simpler and all lovey-dovey
> 
> Hope my yapping doesn't offend anyone, it sure shouldn't



They came to a point where they thought: "Equality is not enough, I should have revenge on men by demanding more rights than them". It's the same fallacious logic certain people in BLM use to harass white people.
Of course most feminists are not like that and only wish for common well-being among both sides.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 11, 2018)

It's all fun and games 'till someone rams a van into a busy crowd. I've been making fun of incels ever since they first cropped up. It's a hilariously sad subgroup of impossibly deluded men. I mean, sure, Elliot Rodger was a thing before "incels" became a defined group on the internet, but I never saw the group with dark undertones until the van attack. I saw the headline and first assumed it was another terrorist like we see often in Europe, but then the news came out that the guy was actually a straight-up incel on a rampage. I laughed my ass off at first until the darkness of that fact hit me. They're not just a sad, deluded internet collective, there's actual potential for serious harm to come to others because of them.


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 11, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> It's all fun and games 'till someone rams a van into a busy crowd. I've been making fun of incels ever since they first cropped up. It's a hilariously sad subgroup of impossibly deluded men. I mean, sure, Elliot Rodger was a thing before "incels" became a defined group on the internet, but I never saw the group with dark undertones until the van attack. I saw the headline and first assumed it was another terrorist like we see often in Europe, but then the news came out that the guy was actually a straight-up incel on a rampage. I laughed my ass off at first until the darkness of that fact hit me. They're not just a sad, deluded internet collective, there's actual potential for serious harm to come to others because of them.


Hopefully the attack will at least make some people who associate with that group think the same way.


----------



## Soilboi (May 11, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Born in 1993 and as far as I'm aware women always had it easier than men.



This is beside the main topic here, but I just want to throw in my view of the world:

I am an undergrad and a male
My SO (J) is a masters student and a female 

I have a 3.9GPA
J has a 3.9GPA + a BS degree 
we both scored roughly the same on the GER tests as well. 

I got an offer to do funded doctoral work even though I am not qualified. 
J got brushed from from a Prof who was literally (not figuratively) begging for a doctoral student. Prof later told J's advisor that "she just doesn't seem like the type who would "work hard""

I keep getting offers for any work I want to do.
She can't find anyone in the college who will take her.

J walked across the street from the university to a coffee joint for lunch and was sexually harassed explicitly once going there and once coming back by different men. 
I can dig up more stories but that's just what happened today. 

While it's true there are quite a few women who do have things easier, like my friend who works 2 nights a week as a bartender and can pull in a grand in tips, I can point out an equal number of women who have a harder time of it. It's hard being a female in the USA. 

If anyone is reading this and wants to know what they can do, just please be supportive of women in STEM fields.


----------



## Cyan (May 11, 2018)

how comes that wiki page doesn't have a date? it looks like it's a name, not an event.
at least, other languages have a date in the page's name.
still should be on wikinews instead.

that was just my two cents


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> I blame feminism for turning men into soy drinking incel pussies.





ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Tumblr needs to cool their bloody tits, we've already for the most part have achieved gender equality in first world countries.


I'm sorry, but how is it women's fault if men go on a killing spree?...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEliteLegend said:


> It's all fun and games 'till someone rams a van into a busy crowd. I've been making fun of incels ever since they first cropped up. It's a hilariously sad subgroup of impossibly deluded men. I mean, sure, Elliot Rodger was a thing before "incels" became a defined group on the internet, but I never saw the group with dark undertones until the van attack. I saw the headline and first assumed it was another terrorist like we see often in Europe, but then the news came out that the guy was actually a straight-up incel on a rampage. I laughed my ass off at first until the darkness of that fact hit me. They're not just a sad, deluded internet collective, there's actual potential for serious harm to come to others because of them.


You've never seen the group with dark undertones? Really? Have you never been on r/incel?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm sorry, but how is it women's fault if men go on a killing spree?...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




To me it isn't women's fault but it's those 
_*radical*_ ones that are to blame somewhat,


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 11, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> Hopefully the attack will at least make some people who associate with that group think the same way.


What disgusts me is how the van attack is being actively celebrated on incel forums. Like Elliot Rodger, the van guy is now a martyr for their "cause." Gross.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> You've never seen the group with dark undertones? Really? Have you never been on r/incel?


Yep, I have. Their wanton praise for Elliot Rodger is dark enough, but it never really hit me that one of them would actually go on another rampage until the van attack. That's me being naïve.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 11, 2018)

Kind of off-topic, but the only way you could be involuntarily celebate is if you were born with some sort of severe mental impairment or physical deformity. I mean, if someone like me with a severe crippling social anxiety can accomplish it, fucking anyone can. Hell, I saw a documentary about a guy born with no legs, and he was saying he gets laid all the time. What are these idiots doing wrong? Seriously.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> To me it isn't women's fault but it's those
> _*radical*_ ones that are to blame somewhat,


How? Like even radical SJWs are an issue for other reasons, how do they in ANY way play a causational role in a grown-ass adult man making the concious decision to intentionally maim a crowd of people?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> Kind of off-topic, but the only way you could be involuntarily celebate is if you were born with some sort of severe mental impairment or physical deformity. I mean, if someone like me with a severe crippling social anxiety can accomplish it, fucking anyone can. Hell, I saw a documentary about a guy born with no legs, and he was saying he gets laid all the time. What are these idiots doing wrong? Seriously.


If you were to take anything they said seriously, it's supposedly because women are genetically hard-coded to like "Chads"


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How? Like even radical SJWs are an issue for other reasons, how do they in ANY way play a causational role in a grown-ass adult man making the concious decision to intentionally maim a crowd of people?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I should explain this differently, It's thanks to those people who despise of men that incels think women are terrible, but that doesn't mean what he did was right in any way. my apologies.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 11, 2018)

I live 20-30 minutes away from where the incident happened. So yes, this affects me a lot.



Snugglevixen said:


> Born in 1993 and as far as I'm aware women always had it easier than men.


Clearly you haven't educated yourself properly on this topic. Women did not have "it" easier than men; or actually, to be real, not everyone from any class, gender, race, religion, etc. has ever had "it" easier than other groups. There's countless examples that prove this. Women were not even recognized as people legally until the mid 1900s in Canada when they got the right to vote or even get a job. There's pay inequities today for sure against women. There's unresolved cases of missing and/or murdered indigenous women in Canada. 14 women were killed for being simply women in Montreal in the '80s. I can go on if you like.

I seriously hope you weren't serious in your comment because no - women were oppressed in the West (and still are) and continue to be oppressed in several different ways across the world.


----------



## Dust2dust (May 11, 2018)

If a man can be so heartless as to go and kill innocent people just because he is frustrated of his celibacy, what a lousy boyfriend he would have been anyway!  I understand all women rejecting him in the first place. Now he can probably look forward to becoming some other guy's boyfriend in prison.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

ComeTurismO said:


> I live 20-30 minutes away from where the incident happened. So yes, this affects me a lot.
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't educated yourself properly on this topic. Women did not have "it" easier than men; or actually, to be real, not everyone from any class, gender, race, religion, etc. has ever had "it" easier than other groups. There's countless examples that prove this. Women were not even recognized as people legally until the mid 1900s in Canada when they got the right to vote or even get a job. There's pay inequities today for sure against women. There's unresolved cases of missing and/or murdered indigenous women in Canada. 14 women were killed for being simply women in Montreal in the '80s.
> ...



Yes, It may be ""minor"" in the west but in places like the middle east women are abused on a terrible level.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I should explain this differently, It's thanks to those people who despise of men that incels think women are terrible, but that doesn't mean what he did was right in any way. my apologies.


I mean... Again, that still doesn't make a difference in the long run, and doesn't change the fact that if that's the excuse that Incels are using, they're cherry-picking a very specific minority viewpoint that statistically speaking only significantly exists in hypothetical, at least in the West


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Yes, It may be ""minor"" in the west but in places like the middle east women are abused on a terrible level.


I made an error in my original post - thank you for helping me point that out. I meant to include that in my other comment. In the west there's still discrimination and clear forms of misogyny going on and for many it goes unnoticed. But I wouldn't necessarily call it 'minor'; it's very serious just as it is in other countries.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

Dust2dust said:


> If a man can be so heartless as to go and kill innocent people just because he is frustrated of his celibacy, what a lousy boyfriend he would have been anyway!  I understand all women rejecting him in the first place. Now he can probably look forward to becoming some other guy's boyfriend in prison.



Don't drop the soap.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean... Again, that still doesn't make a difference in the long run, and doesn't change the fact that if that's the excuse that Incels are using, they're cherry-picking a very specific minority viewpoint that statistically speaking only significantly exists in hypothetical, at least in the West




I've had a bad habit of explaining things in a manner that makes me look like a d!ck, it's a pathetic excuse but it's all i can say. nothing about incels are reasonable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ComeTurismO said:


> Agreed, I made an error in my original post - thank you for helping me point that out. I meant to include that in my other comment. In the west there's still discrimination and clear forms of misogyny going on and for many it goes unnoticed. But I wouldn't necessarily call it 'minor'; it's very serious just as it is in other countries.



I honestly agree on all levels with ye, and on a random note that pfp is god-like.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

Between Not much and Not at all, really.
For me, "incel" or not, it doesn't mean a thing.
It is the same, people going "crazy" due to the society being sick.
Weird social expectations, a wrong sense of self-entitlement, and frustration due to their made up world not matching to reality, their expectations and entitlement not matching what they can really achieve.

I would look for some post of mine related to this and quote it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Between Not much and Not at all, really.
> For me, "incel" or not, it doesn't mean a thing.
> It is the same, people going "crazy" due to the society being sick.
> Weird social expectations, a wrong sense of self-entitlement, and frustration due to not their made up world not matching to reality, their expectations and entitlement not matching what they can really achieve.
> ...


It worries me a whole lot because they've made a cult movement that clearly breeds guys that have enough malice in them over a combination of toxic masculinity and lack of physical contact that they're willing to kill to get attention


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It worries me a whole lot because they've made a cult movement that clearly breeds guys that have enough malice in them over a combination of toxic masculinity and lack of physical contact that they're willing to kill to get attention


Yeah, but it goes beyond that cult.
The problem is everywhere, self-entitlement permeates western society, and it leads to senseless behavior.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, but it goes beyond that cult.
> The problem is everywhere, self-entitlement permeates western society, and it leads to senseless behavior.


I absolutely agree. I'm just talking specifically about this because this is the topic at hand


----------



## Delerious (May 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Between Not much and Not at all, really.
> For me, "incel" or not, it doesn't mean a thing.
> It is the same, people going "crazy" due to the society being sick.
> Weird social expectations, a wrong sense of self-entitlement, and frustration due to their made up world not matching to reality, their expectations and entitlement not matching what they can really achieve.
> ...



This is pretty much my take on stuff like this. I often think about what went wrong in the last couple of decades that led to all of this? I mean, damn, it just feels like the whole thing happened overnight. I know a lot of people attribute it to hard-leftist ideology, but it seems like that's just another symptom of the overall cause. Of course, big media doesn't help, the way it tries to put certain types of people in the spotlight. Apart from that, I also believe that high-density cities are a large part of the problem. It seems like the greater volume of depressed people come from metros, which is understandable. There's a lot more competition in those areas, and it seems like it's harder to get noticed, too. It's also places like those where people get caught up in the whole "rat-race" scenario, and then of course, there's a bigger disconnect from nature in those areas. It all adds up to a high-stress environment. I mean, humans are social creatures, true. But I don't think we're meant to be crammed into large, noisy crowds, which is part of the reason many lean more toward introversion. Being too introverted however, to the point where you only lock yourself in a room is very unhealthy, and often leads to resentment toward those who are more easily outspoken, and end up getting more out of life because of it.

But anyway, those are just my own thoughts.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2018)

Delerious said:


> I know a lot of people attribute it to hard-leftist ideology, but it seems like that's just another symptom of the overall cause.


Which is absolutely ridiculous, this country is not hard left by any stretch of the imagination.  Otherwise Bernie Sanders would be president right now, and it's definitely not his supporters who are homicidal incels.  "You made me do this" is a poor excuse, and one those types use all too often.


----------



## cracker (May 11, 2018)

Women only have it "easier" around men whom "allow it". There's plenty of sexism, abuse, disparity, etc. left in the world — first world to third world.

On the topic at hand, these guys are idiots. There's someone for everyone unless they have serious problems. Starting a women hater's club won't help them in the least and taking it out on random individuals just shows how screwed up these guys are.


----------



## Delerious (May 11, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Which is absolutely ridiculous, this country is not hard left by any stretch of the imagination.  Otherwise Bernie Sanders would be president right now, and it's definitely not his supporters who are homicidal incels.  "You made me do this" is a poor excuse, and one those types use all too often.



Indeed. Incels generally tend to be in a sort of alt-right spectrum from what I understand. Like a sad, manic-depressed alt-rightist? I dunno. Whatever the circumstances of one's life and upbringing though, it is ultimately up to them to decide their actions. The whole "you made me do this" mentality is a pathetic excuse. And if they really are depressed, then it is their responsibility to seek help for that. I'm just trying to understand the the sort of "nature/nurture" aspect of the whole thing, as it were.


----------



## SG854 (May 11, 2018)

Wow I never hearer of incels before. So basically they think better looking people rigged the system against them, and they want to take revenge on society. 

They hate good looking men because they get all the chicks. They hate women for not dating them. 

It’s genetics. Some are just better looking then others and get more benefits. That’s how life is. It’s not fair but no need to go on a killing rampage because you have less opportunities based on your looks. Try and develop others skills besides looks to increase your opportunities.


----------



## DarthDub (May 11, 2018)

There's no excuse to go around killing innocent people! It's sad.


----------



## cvskid (May 11, 2018)

Anyone think this issue could have been avoided If prostitution was made legal worldwide? If you can't do it normally at least be able to legally pay for it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Anyone think this issue could have been avoided If prostitution was made legal worldwide? If you can't do it normally at least be able to legally pay for it.


Isn't it legal in Toronto?
I don't think it would change a thing anyway.


----------



## SG854 (May 11, 2018)

cracker said:


> Women only have it "easier" around men whom "allow it". There's plenty of sexism, abuse, disparity, etc. left in the world — first world to third world.
> 
> On the topic at hand, these guys are idiots. There's someone for everyone unless they have serious problems. Starting a women hater's club won't help them in the least and taking it out on random individuals just shows how screwed up these guys are.


If they are female and black that’s like a double negative. Less opportunities for them. 

If they are female, black and ugly then they even get more oppressed than just being black and female. 

If they are female, black, ugly, and old then they have it very hard. 

A female that’s black, ugly, old, lives in poor location, has genetics for poor intelligence, poor health, poor athleticism, is gay, comes from a poor home... then you’ll be at a disadvantage even worse then the others. It’s not fair that good looking black women will get hired over a person like this. There’s discrimination against ugly people. 

Good looking people get payed more, more likely to be put in a higher position, more likely to be elected in office, people more likely to rate them trustworthy and likable. Ya because ugly people are less trust worthy right/s. 

I think ugly people should start a peaceful protest, one that doesn’t involve killing people, and demand for equal opportunities in the work place. Ugly people aren’t inherently less trust worthy just because they are ugly. They should be treated with more dignity and respect.


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2018)

I'm surprised it took so long for this to become a regular occurring thing. I mean, you can get a truck to mow down a bunch of people, a lot easier and cheaper than a gun. I mean, you can rent a U-Haul for 20 bux, lol. Just wait until Ramadan, you'll probably see more of these attacks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

Viri said:


> I'm surprised it took so long for this to become a regular occurring thing. I mean, you can get a truck to mow down a bunch of people, a lot easier and cheaper than a gun. I mean, you can rent a U-Haul for 20 bux, lol. Just wait until Ramadan, you'll probably see more of these attacks.


Because of... people getting hungry... and remembering nobody wanted to go on a date with them? Or something?
I don't really get the connection between people fasting and "incels" getting frustrated and taking it into everybody else.


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Because of... people getting hungry... and remembering nobody wanted to go on a date with them? Or something?
> I don't really get the connection between people feasting and "incels" getting frustrated and taking it into everybody else.


Well, it's super easy for someone who wants to murder a bunch of people to just rent a truck. People with a crazy religion, who wants to take out as many people as possible are pretty much the same as someone who cannot get laid, and wanna take out as many people as possible. They both want to take out as many people as possible.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

Viri said:


> Well, it's super easy for someone who wants to murder a bunch of people to just rent a truck. People with a crazy religion, who wants to take out as many people as possible are pretty much the same as someone who cannot get laid, and wanna take out as many people as possible. They both want to take out as many people as possible.


I would be more wary of a crazy football sympathiser whose team just lost, taking said van to run over the supporters from the rival team, but oh well, to each one their fears, I guess.


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I would be more wary of a crazy football sympathiser whose team just lost, taking said van to run over the supporters from the rival team, but oh well, to each one their fears, I guess.


The end results are the same, a bunch of run over people dead. Doesn't matter what their reasons was.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 11, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Anyone think this issue could have been avoided If prostitution was made legal worldwide? If you can't do it normally at least be able to legally pay for it.


No, because incels tend to slutshame prostitutes. Plus sex workers have the right to turn down people they aren't comfortable with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> The end results are the same, a bunch of run over people dead. Doesn't matter what their reasons was.


It does if you're gonna take cheap shots at a religion you clearly don't understand


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, because incels tend to slutshame prostitutes. Plus sex workers have the right to turn down people they aren't comfortable with


You mean reality slutshames prostitutes because their job description is literally to be a slut.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

I predict this thread potentially making a flame war, if i believe this has reached the peak of such, i'll request a mod to.

So let's not ruin this m'kay? this isn't me calling directly calling anyone out.


----------



## cracker (May 12, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> You mean reality slutshames prostitutes because their job description is literally to be a slut.



Wrong! Sluts do it for free.


----------



## Viri (May 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It does if you're gonna take cheap shots at a religion you clearly don't understand


Not very hard to take cheap shots at the religion of peace, when how many percent of the truck attacks are committed in the honor of Allah?



TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, because incels tend to slutshame prostitutes.


Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

Viri said:


> Not very hard to take cheap shots at the religion of peace, when how many percent of the truck attacks are committed in the honor of Allah?
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!



I've had Muslim friends and such that aren't those kind, there's a sad abundance of radicals...I'll chip in that there's plenty of hate within other religions...even Christianity.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 12, 2018)

Viri said:


> Not very hard to take cheap shots at the religion of peace, when how many percent of the truck attacks are committed in the honor of Allah?
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!


...


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2018)

Viri said:


> Not very hard to take cheap shots at the religion of peace, when how many percent of the truck attacks are committed in the honor of Allah?
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!


Really? If you're going to bring religion into this then how about you question the actual suspect in this case? Alek Minassian with Armenian dissent - dominantly a Christian country. Go to school to wipe out your ignorance and clear signs of idiocy. I'm a Muslim and never had thoughts of leaving my door to kill people and never had done so. You're making yourself and people who share the same class or race as you look bad. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## RandomUser (May 12, 2018)

ComeTurismO said:


> I live 20-30 minutes away from where the incident happened. So yes, this affects me a lot.
> 
> 
> Clearly you haven't educated yourself properly on this topic. Women did not have "it" easier than men; or actually, to be real, not everyone from any class, gender, race, religion, etc. has ever had "it" easier than other groups. There's countless examples that prove this. Women were not even recognized as people legally until the mid 1900s in Canada when they got the right to vote or even get a job. There's pay inequities today for sure against women. There's unresolved cases of missing and/or murdered indigenous women in Canada. 14 women were killed for being simply women in Montreal in the '80s. I can go on if you like.
> ...


I have heard that Toronto favors women over men and men is therefore oppress to a point. Is this false?
[/end reply]

A note is that double standards are as prevalent as, if not more prevalent today then it was years ago, so equality cannot exist.
For equality to exist, double standard has to be dropped.

For the sake of getting on topic
It is bad murdering people in an attempt to get your point across. At any rate murdering should not be condoned and should be avoided.
It would have been concerning if this happened nearby where I live.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> You mean reality slutshames prostitutes because their job description is literally to be a slut.


While being a "whore" is in fact what they do, that doesn't give anyone the right to harass them about it or treat them as anything less than another human that they're paying for time and sex. Prostitutes aren't objects


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While being a "whore" is in fact what they do, that doesn't give anyone the right to harass them about it or treat them as anything less than another human that they're paying for time and sex. Prostitutes aren't objects



Preach this man.


----------

